
Analysis of Solitaire Cipher - howard941
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.06300
======
itcrowd
Comments from Solitaire's author, Bruce Schneier:

> I don't talk about it much, mostly because I made a dumb mistake that
> resulted in the algorithm not being reversible. Still, for the short message
> lengths you're likely to use a manual cipher for, it's still secure and will
> likely remain secure.

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/10/more_cryptana...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2019/10/more_cryptanaly.html)

~~~
throw0101a
Another pen-and-paper cipher:

* [https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/05/lc4_another_p...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/05/lc4_another_pen.html)

* [http://scienceblogs.de/klausis-krypto-kolumne/2018/05/14/the...](http://scienceblogs.de/klausis-krypto-kolumne/2018/05/14/the-low-tech-cipher-lc4/)

* [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16586257](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16586257) (previously)

------
robobro
Chao cipher is nicer...

Here is my implementation of chaocipher in arc lisp
[https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Chaocipher#Arc](https://rosettacode.org/wiki/Chaocipher#Arc)

~~~
kerkeslager
Chaocipher is thoroughly broken (see the citations on Wikipedia[1]) so it's
not really comparable to Schneier's algorithms.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaocipher](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chaocipher)

